# 1984 300zx turbo 50th ann. dies when idling



## Ariz22 (Mar 3, 2009)

my 300z keeps dieing at stoplights and i drive only stick so i know what im doing is the right way none of the other sticks die but my 300 does if im not going fast enough or going too fast or stopped all together... help?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Ariz22 said:


> my 300z keeps dieing at stoplights and i drive only stick so i know what im doing is the right way none of the other sticks die but my 300 does if im not going fast enough or going too fast or stopped all together... help?


Try this first and tell us what codes you came up with?

http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/84209-ecu-how-read-diagnose-z31-codes.html


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

last time this happened to me it was my alterntor starting to go out.


----------

